# Best Toy Breeder Websites?



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

My two poodles come from Poco a Poco Toy Poodles. I think the breeder has a great site at pocoapocopoodles.com Have your friend look at her How to Shop for a Puppy page. It's full of great information. Her home page is very interesting also.


----------

